# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  ВОСЬМИДЕСЯТЫЕ . RU - 2 стол НОВОГОДНЕГО корпоратива

## Львовна

*ВОСЬМИДЕСЯТЫЕ . RU* - 2 стол НОВОГОДНЕГО корпоратива

И СРАЗУ! Чтобы вы не подумали: « …Ну вооооот, сейчас начнется ОПЯТЬ про то, что можно было купить в СССР на 3 копейки и про варежки на резинке…» 
НЕТ!!!
Абсолютно новый! С иголочки! Второй  стол про Новый год в «СТРАНЕ СОВЕТОВ».

[img]http://*********su/6688047.png[/img]

Внутри:

- совсем немного ностальжи;
 - развеселые  интерактивы;
- 2 забойные застолки;
- 2 массовые ржачные игры на танцполе;
- и  юмор, юмор, юмор!!! 


В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, подробный текстовый файл. 


СТОИМОСТЬ: 1700


карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Kley

Ленуся, ты такая умочка!!!!Столько для нас новогоднего придумала!!! Твой первый тост я уже попела,очень круто получается!!!!! И на этот блок уже облизываюсь!!!Чувствую там вкуснотень!!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (27.12.2015), Татьянка (07.12.2015)

----------


## Larisa79

> Чувствую там вкуснотень!!!!


Еще какая вкуснотень!!!Я уже приобрела и жду когда его опробую!Умнички,девочки!

----------

Львовна (07.12.2015), Татьянка (07.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

> Еще какая вкуснотень!!!Я уже приобрела и жду когда его опробую!Умнички,девочки!


 :Blush2:  Спасибо огромное!!!!  :Vishenka 33:  Писали для себя, а я очень требовательна к тому с чем работаю. А еще терпеть не люблю реквизит таскать.

----------


## Нотя

Не блок, а конфеткааааааа. Ностальгия зашкаливает, успех гарантирован.

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

> Не блок, а конфеткааааааа. Ностальгия зашкаливает, успех гарантирован.


 :Tender:  спасибооооо.......играйся с удовольствием :Vishenka 04:  :Vishenka 32:

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Тема "80-е" мне очень близка (как, наверное, и многим форумчанам).  :Tender: 
Читала ваш блок с большим удовольствием! Словила себя на мысли, что вы говорите моими словами, чувствами. Всё соответствовало моему мироощущению.  :Yes4:  Спасибо за «Чупа- чупс» советского разлива. :Grin:   :Grin: 
Девочки, большая ваша заслуга в том, что вы каким-то дивным образом сумели сделать интересной эту тему как для поколения 80-х, так и для молодёжи. В этом я даже нисколько не сомневаюсь! Лирика дозирована! Тонкий юмор, а также игривость присутствуют в программе! 
Блок, несмотря на тему, современный. В нём есть все: и кричалка :Ok: , и интригующая викторина, напоминающая игру "Чёрный ящик", и пантомима, и коллективная танцевалка. :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (27.12.2015), Татьянка (12.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*nfnf73*, Танечка, благодарим за такой детальный и оооочень приятный отзыв! Это просто бальзам для души!Спасибище огромное от меня и от Тани :Yahoo:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (13.12.2015)

----------


## Пермячка

> *nfnf73*, Танечка, благодарим за такой детальный и оооочень приятный отзыв! Это просто бальзам для души!Спасибище огромное от меня и от Тани


Девочки! Большое человеческое спасибо - за 80-е! Читала и наслаждалась, пела песни и кайфовала! Как я скучаю по тем временам...где нет зависти и злости, а к друг другу ходят в гости... всем двором. Я думаю, что гости с огромным удовольствием с нами понастальжируют. Этот блок затронет немало душевных струнок, потому что , как показывает практика...80-е сегодня РУЛЯТ!!!!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (13.12.2015), Мама Таня (14.12.2015), Татьяна Бронзенко (13.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Пермячка*, Лариса, и я скучаю по тем временам. Поэтому, думаю, что и нашим гостям на праздниках будет в кайф ненадолго окунуться в такие родные восьмидесятые :Tender:

----------


## Леди N

Ах, какая чудо- штучка ЭТОТ блок 80-е....Смешно, долго (по времени), чтоб Вы знали, оОООчень по-доброму- тёплому всё выписано- прописано, для тех, кому- "За"- очень классный УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ- не только Новогодний Блок,,,и очень ПО- КРАСИВОМУ МузыкальныЙ!))) Для меня- этот БЛОК- настоящая находка... ))))

----------

Львовна (17.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

> Ах, какая чудо- штучка ЭТОТ блок 80-е....Смешно, долго (по времени), чтоб Вы знали, оОООчень по-доброму- тёплому всё выписано- прописано, для тех, кому- "За"- очень классный УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ- не только Новогодний Блок,,,и очень ПО- КРАСИВОМУ МузыкальныЙ!))) Для меня- этот БЛОК- настоящая находка... ))))


 :Blush2:  Наташа, Спасибо огромное!!! Ваш отзыв, как бальзам. Мы ведь, каждый раз волнуемся: "А как? Понравилось или нет?"...и когда в ответ - тишина... начинает жрать совесть, наверное не очень... А Вы очень четко сформулировали то, что мы хотели "сказать" - именно тепло, по- домашнему понастальжировать тем, кому "ЗА" и дать возможность тем, кому "ДО", почувствовать или вернее стать ближе к нам "ЗАшникам".  :Tender: 
P.S.  И согласитесь, что эта игрулька не становится "не современной", есть всё, что так любят наши гости- интерактив, "заводилка" и общее объединяющее действие? А для ведущего радость - почти полное отсутствие реквизита. :Blush2:

----------

Львовна (27.12.2015), Мама Таня (17.12.2015)

----------


## Пермячка

:Grin: 


> Наташа, Спасибо огромное!!! Ваш отзыв, как бальзам. Мы ведь, каждый раз волнуемся: "А как? Понравилось или нет?"...и когда в ответ - тишина... начинает жрать совесть, наверное не очень... А Вы очень четко сформулировали то, что мы хотели "сказать" - именно тепло, по- домашнему понастальжировать тем, кому "ЗА" и дать возможность тем, кому "ДО", почувствовать или вернее стать ближе к нам "ЗАшникам". 
> P.S.  И согласитесь, что эта игрулька не становится "не современной", есть всё, что так любят наши гости- интерактив, "заводилка" и общее объединяющее действие? А для ведущего радость - почти полное отсутствие реквизита.


 :Grin: Дорогие Леночка и Татьяна! Вот вновь зашла на Вашу страничку, чтобы выразить слова благодарности за 80-е....Все новогодние корпоративы, я открывала именно Вашим блоком (да,да рискунула и сделала в первом застолье...и нисколько об этом не жалею). Народ все воспринял на Ура! 80-е - это добрый, по домашнему теплый и очень-очень душевный блок. В результате, я увидела столько сияющих улыбок, счастливых глаз и ритмично бьющихся (теперь уже) на одной волне сердец... А это дорогого стоит! Девочки! С наступившим Вас Новым годом! Счастья, любви, успеха,удачи и творческого вдохновения!!!!!! :flower:

----------

Львовна (15.01.2016), Татьянка (14.01.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Дорогие Леночка и Татьяна! Вот вновь зашла на Вашу страничку, чтобы выразить слова благодарности за 80-е....Все новогодние корпоративы, я открывала именно Вашим блоком (да,да рискунула и сделала в первом застолье...и нисколько об этом не жалею). Народ все воспринял на Ура! 80-е - это добрый, по домашнему теплый и очень-очень душевный блок. В результате, я увидела столько сияющих улыбок, счастливых глаз и ритмично бьющихся (теперь уже) на одной волне сердец... А это дорогого стоит! Девочки! С наступившим Вас Новым годом! Счастья, любви, успеха,удачи и творческого вдохновения!!!!!!


 :Blush2:  :Tender:  ...только вернулись с Новогодне-Рождественских каникул, а тут такие приятнушки!!!!! Спасибо огромное за теплые слова. Постараемся и дальше не разочаровывать. С понедельника приступаем к приготовлению свеженького. :Derisive:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (14.01.2016)

----------


## Крымуша

Скажите девочки, есть ли в этом блоке привязка к символу года или он универсален? И как по цене, не изменилась с прошлого года? Большое спасибо за ваше творчество!

----------


## Львовна

> Большое спасибо за ваше творчество!


*Крымуша*, спасибо!!! :Smile3: 
Елена, блок к символу года абсолютно не привязан! Он универсальный. Подойдет и для встречи этого нового года, и для следующего останется вполне актуальным. В нем мы развивали тему 80х. Цена не изменилась, такая же  :Smile3:

----------

